# Mount USB Flash? [SOLVED]

## amandus

I want to mount my USB flash as user, how can I do that?

----------

## John R. Graham

Add a line in /etc/fstab similar to the following:

```
/dev/sdb1    /mnt/usb    auto    noauto,user    0 0
```

The critical part is "user" which allows the mount to occur for non-root folks.

- John

----------

## amandus

Thanks I will try that  :Smile: 

----------

## amandus

Thanks it is working now  :Very Happy: 

----------

